# Frog getting stuck in filter.



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I have 2 african dwarf frogs living in a 5 gallon tank, there is an internal filter, a whisper, pretty small. Also an air stone, but I have it set to about 1 bubble a second, since they don't like much water movement.. 



Well they usually get somewhat sucked on the bottom of the filter, but I thought it was on purpose after a while since they could what seemed easily get out, get air, then swim back down and go under again, maybe hey like the feel?



However today I saw just front legs sticking out, and they weren't just on he outside this time, he has gone in! So I turned the filter off and shook him out, must've just happened since they can only go 10 minutes without air, and he was still alive. 



What can I do or put over the filter to make it safer? Would a sponge filter even be a good idea since they don't like air stones?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

A course pre filter


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

That's why filters have the screen intake cover. Fluval makes a small internal canister filter made for amphibians. It has a very gentle output that won't cause to much agitation of the water.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Elliott225 said:


> That's why filters have the screen intake cover. Fluval makes a small internal canister filter made for amphibians. It has a very gentle output that won't cause to much agitation of the water.



I may look into that. It's a hole in the filter and the frog just goes in there.. Even when it's off! I'm not sure if he is actually stuck now.. But there is an intake at hat part as well.


----------

